# buying my first projector-need help!



## kushdesai (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

I m developing my basement just now, just did the framework. I m thinking of putting a home theater projector but not sure what i should get ? I m providing you the following information that will help you make a recommendation on what screen size i should get.

1) Room Dimension: 22ft long x 12 ft wide
2) seating distance: about 17 ft from the screen. Just putting a L-shape sofa with recliner.
3) there are four pot-lights in total: the first two lights are about 3ft from the screen and are about 7ft apart. and the other set of two lights are 10 ft apart from the first set. 
4) there is only one window in the living room which is located behind the sofa and opposite to the screen. any suggestion on what type of window curtain or blinds to put to completely darken the room? 

What screen size should I get ?
How far should I put the projector from the screen? 

Since this is my first time dealing with the projector, please help me out!

Thanks,
Kush


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

For projector picks:
ProjectorCentral.com (click on a "Top 10 Projectors" category in the left-hand menu)

For screen sizes, distances, etc.:
ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator Pro


----------

